# Servicing



## Goldfish (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi, just bought my first m/h, a fiat ducato 2.5 turbo diesel 1994 51000 miles, can anyone recommend a garage in the Newport / Cwmbran areas of gwent for a service n cam belt change, as at this age I don't want a main dealer price, thanks.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I used these people,
www.blackcircles.com/
They gave me a great price for servicing with a choice of local garages. Very pleased with them.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've just checked the Blackcircles link that Rowley gave and they have come up with a price of £160 for a full service on my 2 year old Ducato 100 Multijet (18000 miles) listing a local garage.

I also got a quote from an independent commercial vehicles garage in Chesterfield £290 +VAT. Genuine Fiat Parts are £160!

I dread to think what the main agent price will be.

Steve


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 1, 2011)

*Service*

Hi, just tried black circles and they reckon it won't fit on there ramp, prob to high, so will have to search again, pity as I think it's always better to go via recommendation, with so many cowboys out there,

Is it wiser to have the water pump replaced while working on cam belt, as it's down there as it means more labour costs and pulling everything out again.

Didn't think it would be so hard to find a workshop to service a m/h


----------

